# Digitrax PR3 and NCE Power cab



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I am considering ordering a Digitrax PR3. I want to use it in conjunction with my NCE power cab. I want to be able to modify digitrax sound project files and upload them to my engines. I also want to be able to use JMRI to control my trains. I read that it can be used as a usb connection between my computer and my trains. Will this eliminate the need to purchase an NCE usb interface? 
-Art


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

understand what PR3 is - an interface between your PC and Loconet devices such as DS64 stationary decoder, digitrax block detectors, signal decoders, etc. basically a loconet bus gateway (well, plus it is programmer). It is not a command station however, and as such it does not have connection to track (the one on board is for special sound programming track). how will it send signals to your trains?

so no, it will not completely eliminate NCE USB. if you want to control trains a command station is needed to send DCC comand packets on rails, and it is NCE in your case. on the bright side NCE interface is only ~50$ (can be had for less) and works really well in conjunction with PR3. IMHO they compliment each other (i'm running both)


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

tankist said:


> understand what PR3 is - an interface between your PC and Loconet devices such as DS64 stationary decoder, digitrax block detectors, signal decoders, etc. basically a loconet bus gateway (well, plus it is programmer). It is not a command station however, and as such it does not have connection to track (the one on board is for special sound programming track). how will it send signals to your trains?


I want to do basically the same thing with a Digitrax system. As I understand it, the PR3 connects a PC to the command station such as DCS 100, I suppose with a loconet cable?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

correct. obviously make sure to configure the PR3 accordingly.


----------

